# Hopeful future vizsla owner



## Lena (May 22, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I've been lurking for some time now, but wanted to finally introduce myself. We've been thinking about adding a dog to our household for a few years now and are finally at a good place to do so. We narrowed down to 2 breeds, GSP and Vizsla. Having more first-hand experience with the former, we recently acquired a GSP puppy, who was basically perfect for us in every respect, except for causing a pretty significant allergic reaction in all of us. This was really unexpected as none of us had a reaction to dogs before, though I am allergic to cats. We've all been tested since and I'm the only one with mild-moderate dog allergies, the kids and the husband are not, which really doesn't explain while we were all allergic to that particular dog. Sadly, the puppy had to go back to the breeder and I've since started allergy shots. To say we were disappointed, would be a huge understatement, but we're hoping that perhaps a vizsla will work better for our family. I do understand that allergies can be highly individual and will certainly be a lot more diligent now before bringing a puppy home. I would love to hear from anyone allergic to dogs who has or has not been able to live with a vizsla. 

My other questions/concerns are really more general, I've been reading about the exercise and attention needs and wonder how they compare to a GSP. The GSP puppy we briefly had was more than happy with 3 shorter walks (30 minutes in the morning, two 20 min walks during the day and 1-hour off leash run in the evening). She was very much a "velcro dog" who and would follow me everywhere, including the bathroom. From what I've read, vizslas sound very similar, is that correct? Also as far as the difference between show and field lines, is it about as pronounced for vizslas as GSPs? The pup we had was from show lines and was really quite calm for a GSP, should I expect the same difference among the Vizsla lines? 

Thanks for any insight you could share!
Lena


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmm. The allergy thing is really weird, especially because your husband and children haven't ever shown an allergy to dogs before. Are you sure it wasn't due to a shampoo the puppy was bathed in, or fabric softener that was used on the dog's bedding, the dog's food, etc.? 

My husband was recently allergy tested and has a mild/moderate reaction to dogs & cats, which is funny because we have both a Vizsla and 2 cats and he's fine with them. However, our cats are a known low-allergy breed (Bengal) and Vizslas are known to be low allergen as well. They are NOT a hypoallergenic dog breed and they do indeed shed. 

I can't comment a lot on the GSP similarities with V's, but I know more experienced members will be able to chime in on that one. 
Our girl is very much a velcro dog, but she's actually quite lazy compared to most Vizslas. She doesn't require dedicated exercise sessions daily anymore, but she did when she was <1yr old. I am home all day with her and she is never crated which I am sure has a lot to do with her not needing a ton of exercise. MOST Vizslas need anywhere from 1-3 hours of off-leash exercise daily, and LOTS of mental stimulation and companionship.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Lena, although you're asking about a V, let's go back to your first paragraph about allergies. 

It's doubtful there was something unique about a GSP or even that particular GSP that made you that allergic....typically, folks with an allergy need a certain level of exposure to the pathogen before exhibiting symptoms, so even though you and your pack might have never shown a reaction, that could be the result of you not actually living with the source. Before you entertain another dog of any breed, I'd highly recommend you figure out what it is you're allergic to and have proper treatment for it...meaning you are asymptomatic around all dogs...before entertaining another puppy. It's not fair to the puppy or to your kids.


----------



## Lena (May 22, 2015)

Gingerling - yes, figuring out the allergy thing is definitely something we're doing before we consider bringing another puppy home. I don't know if asymptomatic around all dogs is a realistic goal though as it is my understanding that allergies can be very dog specific. Again, none of us has ever reacted to other dogs, even the family dogs that have stayed in our house for several days (much longer than it took for us to react to the puppy). Medically, I'm not sure what else I can do since I'm getting treated and the rest of my family did not test positive. I plan on working with a breeder and spending significant amounts of time with the adult dogs to make sure it works for us. Just hope that I can find a breeder who'd be willing to work with us. Returning the puppy is certainly not something I want to go through or put my kids through ever again. 

Lilyloo - I thought it was extremely weird too. The puppy had never been bathed until we got her and then bathed in puppy shampoo by me that made no difference in the symptoms at all. It was definitely the dog, unfortunately.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I recommend that you go to the breeders place and plan to stay for hours with the dogs & pups. If you have no symptoms after that then you are probably OK. 

Vizsla's are fine on leash walks but really need lots of off leash time too. It sounds like you are committed to that


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm allergic to dogs quite badly based on tests done and managed to live (fairly uncomfortably but not so bad that we needed to give her up) with a Labrador for 13 years. 
We now have a V, which we chose in part because of their low allergen factor. I have to say I find living with a V much easier. I also have asthma which was permanently a feature of my life with the Lab. I have noticed in the last few weeks my breathing has gotten a bit more difficult, but again, no where near as bad as I used to have it where I had to be on medication on a daily basis. Not really sure if this is due to the dog though. 

I used to get hives when ever I picked my V up for potty training but I don't need to pick him up anymore so don't have this issue now. I don't even seem to react as badly to his saliva so his kisses don't cause me to break out in a rash like my labrador used to. Good news, since he loves to lick!


----------



## Lena (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your experience, Vizsla -Luka! Seems that allergic reactions are such an individual thing! We'll definitely proceed with caution!


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

Lena said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience, Vizsla -Luka! Seems that allergic reactions are such an individual thing! We'll definitely proceed with caution!


Good luck! It helps to spend as much time as possible at the breeders. Having said this I was covered in a rash the whole time I was there as the puppies climb all over you and lick you and since bringing Luka home it's not as bad...


----------

